
Ask HN: What is the best small off-grid solar kit today? - prmph
I&#x27;m looking for small off-grid kits that include a battery for consistent output of about 1000 Watt Hrs per day, and are simple to install by myself
======
odonnellryan
You can make your own extremely easy.

1kWh is about 85 Amp Hours. You'll need at least a 160Ah battery if you don't
want any extra storage. Usually you will need to at least double that for days
when you don't have much sun. I would suggest you need at least 400Ah worth of
batteries.

Then you have to figure out how much sun your panels are getting to determine
if you can fully charge your batteries in that time for the rest of the day.

You'll most likely only need a few 100W panels. This means you'll be looking
at <$1k for the batteries and <$1k for everything else, including a cheap
controller.

Size? Well expect this entire thing to weigh around 500lbs!

~~~
childintime
What about those batteries, is lithium an option?

~~~
mikestew
Get your wallet out. Your tissues, too, because what you're about to see is
going to be eye-watering:

[https://battlebornbatteries.com/](https://battlebornbatteries.com/)

I looked at them for RV use, though, and folks seem to be happy with them. Too
rich for my blood, I ended up going with AGM for now.

Oh, and they have kits, too. Just add solar panels:

[https://battlebornbatteries.com/product-category/battle-
born...](https://battlebornbatteries.com/product-category/battle-born-kits/)

~~~
amerine
Wow. ~$1k/100ah for those babies. Dang.

------
russdpale
This is a great question, I hope we get some good answers in here. Cheap
reliable off grid power set ups could provide a huge boost to everyone.
Imagine moving to your new place, and just running a few panels up a pole
right above the tree line.

------
throwaway413
I personally have a Goal Zero setup with the Lithium-based Yeti 3000 (3000W),
and a pair of the Boulder 200 solar panel briefcases, totaling 400W. Albeit
expensive, went with this option for the ease of installation - 1 wire per
solar panel plugged into the Yeti, and It Just Works. No complaints besides
from my wallet.

------
taf2
What about [https://ironedison.com](https://ironedison.com)? I’m interested in
nickel iron batteries, sounds like they last longer and can handle more abuse
then lead acid and lithium ion... would love to hear if anyone has experience
with them

------
sameyolo
Researched this recently and came across this which appears to be the best
solution in the field currently, though price prohibitive.
[http://solarips.com/power-tower/](http://solarips.com/power-tower/)

~~~
dkoston
Wonder how pricing compares with
[http://www.jouleboxpower.com/](http://www.jouleboxpower.com/). The batteries
seem to be the large cost in these energy storage solutions. Removing them and
using hydrogen in propane tanks may reduce costs significantly.

------
beamatronic
I have heard Renogy, or the Goal Zero Yeti

